# Ever been attracted to family members?



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

I must say, some of the female members of my family are smoking HOT! They're my family members, but they turn me on. So that's a big yes for me :kiss:


Nah, I'm just kidding


Poll results private for obvious reasons


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Eurgh dude what the ****. I sincerely hope this is just some sick troll thread.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

no, I'm being serious. lol I never said I had sex with them, I just find them attractive


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Eurgh dude what the ****. I sincerely hope this is just some sick troll thread.


I made this thread out of curiosity, I don't actually feel attracted to family members, lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AlwaysAlive said:


> I made this thread out of curiosity, I don't actually feel attracted to family members, lol


Oh ok


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

AlwaysAlive said:


> I must say, some of the female members of my family are smoking HOT! They're my family members, but they turn me on. So that's a big yes for me :kiss:
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding


your 1st cousin???


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

not at all but im sure there are. some person mentioned marrying his first cousin recently.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

No, that's pretty disgusting. Even reading about it/seeing it in fiction makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

some people replying here are so close minded UGH ><


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I hope you are not serious OP.


Well, I did say I'm just kidding in my OP. lol


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

*Do you guys think this is a sign of mental illness?

*I don't mean to sound judgemental, but it's hard to picture a perfectly mentally healthy person feeling a strong attraction to their family members. Especially parents or siblings. Ew. I think it indicates that there's something seriously wrong with you, mate. No offense to those who voted 'yes'


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

AlwaysAlive said:


> Well, I did say I'm just kidding in my OP. lol


You never know if someone is trolling on here, unless you know them in person.

Edit: Trolls are going to get trolled back


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> You never know if someone is trolling on here, unless you know them in person.
> 
> Edit: Trolls are going to get trolled back


I'm not trolling with this thread, though the first paragraph in my OP was a joke.

But yeah, some people here are just crazy. They seem like trolls but that's only because it's hard to believe they're for real.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

One of my second cousins (my dad's cousin's son) and one of my second cousins once removed (my mum's cousin's grandson). Not anymore. 

My family say that it would be very easy for me or my sister to marry one of our cousins without knowing, because there are a lot we don't know about and a lot of surnames we don't know about. (I have about 32 first cousins, but they're weird/too old).


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I fancied 2 or 3 of my cousins if that counts.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, can't say I have.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I got a slew of lovely cousins in India whom I would date if my family weren't so uptight, hahah. FYI, I got a friend in the Philippines, Diana, who's dating her second cousin, and I **** you not, roflol.


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm really attracted to three of my cousins, my aunt, and I used to have an Oedipus complex.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

No, just no :no I have not.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a brief attraction to a female cousin when I was about fourteen. It didn't last long. Other than that, no. :no


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Batcat said:


> Not sexually, but since my older cousin is the one of the only females talk to, I feel I have *a weird affinity* towards her*.* Maybe that's just me wanting a friend who's not a guy


sure....... another way of saying ......


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

NO ukeukeuke


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Yuck. :no :no :no


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Are we talking about just immediate family members or more distant ones? Because I'm not ashamed to admit I find two of my second cousins hot. Mind you I only met them for the first time in recent years so it is not like we grew up together so it is just like meeting any random cute girl and being like hello... lol.

According to this we only share 3.125% common DNA so I think that is a sufficient degree of separation...

http://wordpress.mrreid.org/2012/03/29/consanguinity-and-the-coefficient-of-relationship/


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously not like sisters or anything, but definitely a few of my cousins!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Cousins aren't such a big deal. They're people you barely know and see a couple of times a year. And the genetic thing's not a big deal unless generations of cousins regularly reproduce.

But to answer the question: no, I have a pretty homely family.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> *Cousins aren't such a big deal.* They're people you barely know and see a couple of times a year. And the genetic thing's not a big deal unless generations of cousins regularly reproduce.
> 
> But to answer the question: no, I have a pretty homely family.


ok......


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SmartCar said:


>


 That's a nice tongue....

:grin2:


----------



## IlikeGuiness (Jan 18, 2016)

AlwaysAlive said:


> I must say, some of the female members of my family are smoking HOT! They're my family members, but they turn me on. So that's a big yes for me :kiss:
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding
> 
> Poll results private for obvious reasons


the **** is this man.ah whatevers i got a beer i'm gonna chill.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My sister's pretty attractive but iv'e never been attracted to her like that. 

Probably because iv'e seen my sister when she was fighting and yelling at my mom and holy sht, I was retreating to my room. 

Glad she's matured now.



And iv'e never been attracted to any of my cousins either probably because I have no one in my family around my age on either side. They're either 5+ years older or 10+ years younger. So i'm kinda the outlier in my family age wise. Both my parents were the youngest in their family.


----------

